# Should I switch to a different dry food? My dog stopped eating the Wellness one...



## rockysdad (Jun 4, 2012)

So Rocky used to eat the wellness dry food but it seems like hes really not that into it anymore...

Is that normal for dogs in general? Im assuming if we get tired of the same food they would too but im not sure.

What do you guys think? 

Thanks!


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

How long have they been eating it? Always the same flavor? Just like us they can get sick of eating the same thing day in and day out. I change brands/flavors every bag and even do a few raw days every week. Some people change it up every week or even every meal.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

"""varietyyyyy is the spice of life""">>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I almost always reccommend, to those who ask, switching foods up at least every week, with every day being even better.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I usually change foods after each bag; unless it's a food I've never fed before. Then I think you need to feed that kibble exclusively for several months to determine if your dog really does well on it in terms of coat and skin, weight, etc.


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

Did he stop eating period or just isn't into the food anymore? Is he still drinking? Is he going to the bathroom like normal and acting normal? I always worry that something is medically wrong if one of my dogs refuses food.

Where are you from? Wellness is owned by Diamond and Diamond has had a problem with recalls lately.. Something to think about, maybe something is wrong with the food?


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Wellness is actually owned by WellPet LLC. It was a merger of Eagle Pack and Old Mother Hubbard. The umbrella company is Berwind Corporation.


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

That may very well be true, I don't know... I do know that some Wellness foods were affected by the recalls.


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

I am a daily rotation feeder.
My girls get a different food, different formulas, different proteins, from different companies, at each meal.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

_unoriginal said:


> That may very well be true, I don't know... I do know that some Wellness foods were affected by the recalls.


PDXdogmom is right. Wellpet and Diamond are two very different companies. They did have one or two product lines manufactured by Diamond though.

To the OP; As _unoriginal said, if he suddenly stopped eating a food he used to love I'd have him checked out. Dental? If everything is ok switching won't hurt. Just make sure you take your time if switching to a grain free high protein food. How old is Rocky?


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

DaViking said:


> PDXdogmom is right. Wellpet and Diamond are two very different companies. They did have one or two product lines manufactured by Diamond though.
> 
> To the OP; As _unoriginal said, if he suddenly stopped eating a food he used to love I'd have him checked out. Dental? If everything is ok switching won't hurt. Just make sure you take your time if switching to a grain free high protein food. How old is Rocky?


I was mostly trying to make a point about the foods affected by recalls.. I always try to persuade anyone I know to get away from anything that has any relation to the recalls. I don't know if Wellness is partially mfg'd at a Diamond plant or anything about them really... I just know that they were affected by recalls so I don't know where Core would fall in. I err on the side of caution with my dogs. You could say I'm paranoid. :lol:


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

there was one wellness (tho who knows how many at this point) made at the diamond plant.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I just wanted to add, that my parents dog, who is by no means a picky eater, started hating Wellness after one bag.


----------



## kaliberknl (May 9, 2012)

My dogs and setters owned by two other people would only ever eat 1 bag of Wellness. When I was transitioning my 4 dogs from Core to Orijen, one completely refused Wellness and another would selectively pick out the pieces of Orijen to eat. Core was not made at Diamond but Wellness sources vitamin C and taurine from China...plus, they use Selenium salt...


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

if your dog doesn't like Wellness anymore switch brands.
my dog stopped eating his food on 2 different occasions.
i switched brands both times. now i normally switch
brands bag to bag. i'll buy a 40lb bag of food and before
it's empty i'll buy several 5lb, 10lb bags of food of another
brand and flavor. i also keep several brands of can food on hand.
sometimes i mix and match from meal to meal.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> if your dog doesn't like Wellness anymore switch brands.
> my dog stopped eating his food on 2 different occasions.
> i switched brands both times. now i normally switch
> brands bag to bag. i'll buy a 40lb bag of food and before
> ...


I'm sorry, but I believe this encourages a picky dog. To keep switching EVERY bag? I would also think it would start to get expensive, buying food in such small lots.

Frankly, I would find a good food the dog likes and does well on and stick with that one. There are several threads in this forum that list excellent dry foods. 

JMHO,


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I switch my two's food up sometimes. I did feed Diamond Naturals for quite a few months then stoppede when the recall happened. Switched them to Nutrisource for one bag now they are on Earthborn Great Plains Feast. Probably will switch up formulas.


----------



## rockysdad (Jun 4, 2012)

Rocky just turned 11 couple months ago.

There was actually only one voluntary recall by Wellness for only one kind of their foods, the large breed puppy food
Wellness Dog Food Recall

So Rocky should be ok since he gets the Senior kind. He did eat a different kind of dry food that i got as a sample from a local dog store when I gave it to him today so I'm thinking hes just tired of Wellness. He's been eating wellness for 1-2 years now.

What would you guys recommend as far as Dry food that is similar to Wellness and isnt too hard on the stomach, as I noticed rockys stomach is now more sensitive to eating different things that he isnt used to.

There is a local store with its own brand, called Kahoots, and claims to be natural no fillers etc etc...has anyone tried it? Any other recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Brands I'd recommend:

Acana
Orijen
Fromm
Annamaet
Go!
Evo


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Earthborn Holisitc
or 
Nutrisource.


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

SubMariner said:


> I'm sorry, but I believe this encourages a picky dog. To keep switching EVERY bag? I would also think it would start to get expensive, buying food in such small lots.
> 
> Frankly, I would find a good food the dog likes and does well on and stick with that one. There are several threads in this forum that list excellent dry foods.
> 
> JMHO,


I kind of agree.. Nothing wrong with rotating foods but switching every time the dog doesn't like something creates pickyness IMO. My dog eats what I give or doesn't eat.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

rockysdad said:


> Rocky just turned 11 couple months ago.
> 
> There was actually only one voluntary recall by Wellness for only one kind of their foods, the large breed puppy food
> Wellness Dog Food Recall
> ...


Kahoots brand dog food is manufactured by the Mid America Pet Food company in Texas whose own brand is Victor. They seem to have a long solid history. The Kahoot Salmon and Sweet Potato seems like a decent formula to try with 32% protein and 15% fat.


----------

